# Revere hired DeLeo cousin despite no-shows



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

We are always in the spot light!!!

Joseph DeLeo struggled with a basic requirement of his job: showing up. Twice in 2003, he missed weeks of work as a Boston Municipal Police officer due to what he said were workplace injuries, returning only when doctors determined he was fit to work and his insurance benefits were cut off. Four years later, in 2007, the city terminated DeLeo from a security guard position for excessive absenteeism.

Revere hired DeLeo cousin despite no-shows - The Boston Globe


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OMG! What a surprise in Massachusetts, can you believe it?
:tounge_smile:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Well if he was fired, then how did he end up on the layoff list?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

j809 said:


> Well if he was fired, then how did he end up on the layoff list?


He was fired from the security position (I think they call it Boston Municipal Protective Services or something) that was offered to all BMP people who didn't make the cut with Boston PD. So, he was tehnically laid-off from BMP, then fired from BMPS.

I have to say, if I were one of the laid-off BMP people, I would have traveled to Revere and filled-out the 30-page application, just to make it uncomfortable for the bastards.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Im curious why so many of them still have no jobs, they did not have the FT academy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

j809 said:


> Im curious why so many of them still have no jobs, they did not have the FT academy?


No, they all do, but they seem to be viewed (right or wrong) as damaged goods because they didn't pass the background/psych/PAT for the lateral to Boston PD.

I've also heard that some departments don't like how they achieved CS status without having to take the CS test and go through the competitive hiring process.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> No, they all do, but they seem to be viewed (right or wrong) as damaged goods because they didn't pass the background/psych/PAT for the lateral to Boston PD.
> 
> I've also heard that some departments don't like how they achieved CS status without having to take the CS test and go through the competitive hiring process.


Plus, some have not passed backgrounds for other departments since Boston.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I've also heard that some departments don't like how *they achieved CS status without having to take the CS test and go through the competitive hiring process*.


Yeah I remember that, wasn't it as part of a lawsuit? IIRC alot of the State and Community College cops were jealous of the logic how the muni's were able to argue the point....


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

A few didn't make it because of the psych test. The ironic thing is that the city had shrinks who found they were ok to work as cops when they were Munis but (later on) not as BPD.

I know of at least two of them who appealed, won and are now on BPD.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

mpd61 said:


> Yeah I remember that, wasn't it as part of a lawsuit?


That was part of the BPPA's argument in their lawsuit against the city, which was ultimately unsuccessful.


----------

